# Reel repair shops in Hampton roads



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

Didn't want to hi-jack the last thread but I need a rod and reel repair shop as well. I can find them online easy enough, but word of mouth is a much better tool. I'd prefer a small mom and pop type shop as that's where I'd rather spend my money!!
I was at a thrift store the other day at a local military base and found several (5) nice big penn rod and reels. An older retiree brought them in and said they'd been in his shed for several years and he was too old to go fishing anymore. I even got a big mesh wire live bait holder, I haven't seen one of those in many years. I got all this for $45 bucks... 
JB


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Bishop's on rt 17 by the Newport News/York Co line. Same shopping center as The County Grill.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Princess Anne Distributing in Va Beach does Penn repairs as well.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

andrews said:


> Princess Anne Distributing in Va Beach does Penn repairs as well.


I second that.. They have a large array of parts too.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Most any tackle shop can repair reels, some will do in shop rod repairs but most send thier rods out to a local rod builder for repairs.


----------

